# Atlima w/ total Skyline Conversion



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

*very nice*

I had thought about doing the headlight conversion on my car but your is really beautiful dosent seem to be any large gaps in the sheet-metal anywhere and the entire conversion flows with the rest of the car

now if u could ony get an rb26dett with the awd and attesa-s system in there would make it pretty sweet.

keep up the good work


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

if you cry, but its over that... are you still manly? :'( 
lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u had already posted this in the cosmetic section.........u shouldnt double post bro.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

holy shit that makes me love my alti so much more.. knowing that it could look like that.. nice ride dude


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I've seen that Altima with the R33 light conversion a long time ago over at .net, very nice! It is not your car though, i.e. it has Georgia plates and you live in San Diego with an SE-R. A nice car though nonetheless.

Troy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, I'm glad someone resurrected the thread...very nice conversion!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well the front dosent look that bad, but the back looks fucking ugly, beeing serious about tooo. change the back


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not meaning to knock it... but it still looks like an altima to me.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Javon said:


>




damn dawg...from the front its hot...from the side its ok...from tha back...it looks like those new chevy impala


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

altima25s said:


> damn dawg...from the front its hot...from the side its ok...from tha back...it looks like those new chevy impala



ACtually the new Impalas look like Skylines. But these are very old pics.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

not a big fan of it. Now if it had an rb26dett to go with those GT-R badges, then it would be something

I think my friend followed the lines of the r34 better even though his car is not my style:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> not a big fan of it. Now if it had an rb26dett to go with those GT-R badges, then it would be something
> 
> I think my friend followed the lines of the r34 better even though his car is not my style:


this car was out at the idrc at firebird both times my magazine covered the event. ive gotta say, the car looks much better on camera than it does in person though. if its not the same car, i take it back, but there arent too many cars out here in phx that are that shade of blue...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i was thinking impala too. but curvier some how...


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

booth cars look good, yea the altimas rear is nasty but only at the very bottom. but at elast is not a HONDA trying to be a nissan or volvo LOL nice cars


----------

